# Need some loggers



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 19, 2012)

Got two bottles to get some logs done on this product Orbit Nutrition - Andro Factory Bulk-Up Cheap!

What are we looking for? We need someone who is 18 years or older, preferably older, who can log with detail and integrity. You dont have to be a vet at logging but it definitely helps .


I'd like these stats to get started though:
1.) How old are you?
2.) Male or Female?
3.) Have you used these kinds of products before?
4.) Would you be willing to update your log at least 4 times a week?
5.) What else would you intend to use while logging this product?
6.) Nutrition - Are you eating for bulk, recomp, or cutting?
7.) Do you agree to give a fair product evaluation weekly and at the end of the log?
8.) Please state your training style.
9.) Can you post before/after photos?
10.) Links to previous logs or reviews you have done if any. 


I will not lie the ability to provide before and after pictures can weigh heavily on selection. You can be creative with your words but the proof is in the pictures. We do prefer pictures.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 19, 2012)

Free knockoffs!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 19, 2012)

I will say this right now, if you do not have anything constructive or putting in a app do not post in the this thread. Thank you.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 19, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Free knockoffs!!!




Thats all this industry is for the most part is copies of another product or a mix of products that other companies came out with, so this is no different.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 19, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Got two bottles to get some logs done on this product Orbit Nutrition - Andro Factory Bulk-Up Cheap!
> 
> What are we looking for? We need someone who is 18 years or older, preferably older, who can log with detail and integrity. You dont have to be a vet at logging but it definitely helps .
> 
> ...




I would love to run a log, I was actually going to post a log for my AndroLean recomp but I only have enough money for 1 bottle or 4 weeks. I was going to stack it with OstaRX

1) 25  6'1"  207 lbs  roughly  17% BF
2) Male
3) I have not used any Andro series products but have used 7keto DHEA on a cut before, didnt really notice any effect
4) Ill update the log after every lift day, so yes 4x a week
5) OstaRX
6) Recomp, keep it 50% carbs 30% protein 20% fat, may lower carbs on the weekends. 3000 cals/day
7) Yes, ill be brutally honest.
8) Not sure what you mean but its Mon- Chest and Bis, Tues- Legs and Abs, Wed- rest, Thur- Shoulders and Tris, Fri- Back, forearms and abs. I also do HIIT M & F, and moderate intensity cardio T & Th
9) Ill update with photos every Mon update
10) no previous logs



P.S. Would it matter if I wanted to run 4 weeks of Osta/AndroLean prior, then jump right into 8 weeks of this? not sure how prompt you want the log to begin


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 19, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Thats all this industry is for the most part is copies of another product or a mix of products that other companies came out with, so this is no different.



Well at least they put up products for logs on IM. I'll give them that. 
You should have at least one regular from the anabolic section log this product. Plenty of volunteers there would love too.


----------



## gamma (Jul 20, 2012)

what's in it ?


----------



## jwa (Jul 21, 2012)

This is a solid opportunity.


----------



## pilip99 (Jul 21, 2012)

bump, come on guys more apps!!


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 21, 2012)

1.) How old are you? - 26
2.) Male or Female? - Male
3.) Have you used these kinds of products before? - currently on halo extreme
4.) Would you be willing to update your log at least 4 times a week? - yep 
5.) What else would you intend to use while logging this product? - everyday supps when I finish this current cycle of course
6.) Nutrition - Are you eating for bulk, recomp, or cutting? - Always lean bulking 
7.) Do you agree to give a fair product evaluation weekly and at the end of the log? - yes thats the best way to log something 
8.) Please state your training style. - Chrest/Tris, Back/Bis, Legs, Shoulders/Calves.
9.) Can you post before/after photos? - yes
10.) Links to previous logs or reviews you have done if any. - I got a log on here in the AAS Journals and Logs sections and did a few on anabolic minds


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd do it.

1.) How old are you?  -34
2.) Male or Female? -Male
3.) Have you used these kinds of products before?  -I did one cycle of Halo Extreme and am currently on Cyanostane
4.) Would you be willing to update your log at least 4 times a week?  -Absolutely.  More if you'd like.
5.) What else would you intend to use while logging this product?  Just multi-vitamins, Liver compounds (Milk thistle, etc), and Protein Powder
6.) Nutrition - Are you eating for bulk, recomp, or cutting?  -I' ve only been training for about 6 months.  Leaning out while putting on some muscle.  Closer to cutting than bulking though.
7.) Do you agree to give a fair product evaluation weekly and at the end of the log?  -Of course.
8.) Please state your training style.  -Tues Legs and Abs, Thurs Back, Sat Chest and Tris, Sun Bis and Shoulders
9.) Can you post before/after photos?  Yes.  If your product works, they could be dramatic, since I'm still overweight.
10.) Links to previous logs or reviews you have done if any. -This would be my first if I'm chosen.  thanks for the consideration.


----------



## GreenGiant (Jul 22, 2012)

Orbit...where'd you go!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 22, 2012)

Lurking while its the weekend. Will be posting more tomorrow.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wicked deal here by Orbit and nice to see log oppts! Don't let this one pass you by!


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 23, 2012)

Lets see some more applicants in here guys! This is an awesome chance!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm down! 
33 
510
195
I'm eating lo carb high protein trying to stay lean and bulk! 
I have run logs before, I like the motivation! 
So throw my name in the bucket    


Hyp!


----------



## Bonchwater (Jul 23, 2012)

Excited to see some logs


----------



## jwa (Jul 24, 2012)

Hopefully we get some nice detailed logs out of this. Looking forward to seeing some people do work!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have logged and can and will do before and after pics! Tap on my avatar and. Heck out my Lappie log!


Hyp!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't just wactch I want in on this action !


Hyp!


----------



## lee111s (Jul 24, 2012)

1.) How old are you? 25
2.) Male or Female? Male
3.) Have you used these kinds of products before? No
4.) Would you be willing to update your log at least 4 times a week? Yes
5.) What else would you intend to use while logging this product? A solid diet and hardcore training!
6.) Nutrition - Are you eating for bulk, recomp, or cutting? I will be eating to bulk
7.) Do you agree to give a fair product evaluation weekly and at the end of the log? Yes
8.) Please state your training style. 3 day split. Currently doing 4-6 sets of each exercise - ramping sets.
9.) Can you post before/after photos? yes
10.) Links to previous logs or reviews you have done if any n/a


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 24, 2012)

Need these two guys to send me their shipping info please, also include a name so we dont have to use your screen name 

Illkid
Bonesaw


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 24, 2012)

::kicks rocks::  


j/k j/k.  congrats to the weiners. hope to see some solid logs.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 24, 2012)

^^^this


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 24, 2012)

Bonesaw has declined his bottle due to not being able to log it for 4 weeks, which is very respectable on his part.

So with that being said AugustWest send me your address.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats to the winners and let the party begin!!!!


----------



## jwa (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## GreenGiant (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats guys


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ya buddy! 


Hyp!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 25, 2012)

My congratulations as well.


----------



## gamma (Jul 25, 2012)

gamma said:


> what's in it ?


 bump


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 25, 2012)

^^Here, found this
Formula Comparison |


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet cant wait!  I just finished a cutter I could use a little more meat!


Hyp!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh ya I love DHEA


Hyp!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 25, 2012)

Got your Pm ILLkid


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good cant wait !


Hyp!


----------



## pilip99 (Jul 26, 2012)

bumpin this up! good stuff!


----------



## Bonchwater (Jul 30, 2012)

Very excited! congrats!


----------



## nathandegrave (Sep 17, 2012)

Excited to see the transformations from all the winners! Here's a coupon code to get $25 off a bottle if you missed out: NATE


----------



## Jack Galt (Sep 18, 2012)

So who are the guys that won?  Orbit have you heard anything about this manufactures merge with Taurus-Nutrition?  Didn't you sell their products to?


----------



## Jack Galt (Sep 18, 2012)

Any more free product for BULK-UP?


----------



## sexyandiknowit (Sep 19, 2012)

congrats to the winners you guys are gonna love this sh*t


----------



## Jack Galt (Sep 24, 2012)

gamma said:


> what's in it ?


 194 mg 4-DHEA, 194 mg of b-DHEA and 68 mg of a-DHEA.  That and the stack.  A bunch of CLA, tocotrienols, Tocopherols, Mace, nutrients for muscle recovery, ex.


----------



## Jack Galt (Sep 24, 2012)

Bonchwater said:


> Very excited! congrats!


 Post your new thread link here so we can follow it.


----------



## Brock stevens (Sep 30, 2012)

Jack Galt said:


> 194 mg 4-DHEA, 194 mg of b-DHEA and 68 mg of a-DHEA.  That and the stack.  A bunch of CLA, tocotrienols, Tocopherols, Mace, nutrients for muscle recovery, ex.



Sounds sick. I looked into it a little more it seems the CP+R stack has a lot more in it that just those products here is a full list of the stack so that you can see a little more.


Safflower Seed Oil (CLA 80%), Grapefruit (Peel Oil Extract), Co-Enzyme Q10, Total d-Mixed Tocotrienols (Tocomin SupraBio), d-alpha-Tocotrienol, d-beta-Tocotrienol, d-delta-Tocotrienol, d-gamma-Toctrienol, d-alpha-Tocopherol (Vit E), d-beta- Tocopherols, d-gamma-Tocopherols, d-delta-Tocopherols, Meca, Amino Acid, Mixed Plant Sterols, Sarcosine, Plant Squalene, Mixed Carotenoids, Serine, Phytosterol Complex, Medium Chain Triglycerides, Threonine, Tocopheryle Acetate (Vit E), Glyceryl Monolinoleate/oleate, Tryptophan, Shea Nut Oil, Ethoxylated Sorbitan Monooleate, Tyrosine, Naringenin, Phospholipid Complex, HO-Proline, Quercetin, Grape Spirits, Alamine, Isoleucine, Zinc, Arginie, Calcium, Natural Phyto-Nutrients, Aspartic Acid, Iron, Lecithin, Histidine, Copper, Leucine, Vitamin B2, Iodine, Lysine, Vitamin B6, Manganese, Methionine, Vitamin C, potassium, Phenylalanin, Niacin, Sodium, Proline, Glutamic.

The 4-DHEA, b-DHEA, and a-DHEA make a sick combo much better than that 1-andro shit companys were throwing out to people for a while. This doesnt make you tired or it doesnt squash ur sex drive. 

I just saw a coupon code for buy one get one half off. its (BULKUP14) enjoy


----------



## Jack Galt (Oct 8, 2012)

OK guys here it is. Just like we promised. Random 24 hour coupon codes. So get it while you can this code will literally be shut off in 24 hours!!! Enter this code on the home website 50%off24HOURSwww.androfactory.com


----------



## Jack Galt (Oct 10, 2012)

Just got the word.  New logs going up here... I believe that their looking for new loggers for PBOLD to.


----------



## Jack Galt (Oct 14, 2012)

Check out this review.


----------



## Jack Galt (Oct 18, 2012)

Can we get a link to his log??





OrbitNutrition said:


> Bonesaw has declined his bottle due to not being able to log it for 4 weeks, which is very respectable on his part.
> 
> So with that being said AugustWest send me your address.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 18, 2012)

Jack Galt said:


> Can we get a link to his log??



Never got an address from the second choice. No log.


----------

